# Independent Trading Co. Offers PRM860SZ Men�s French Terry Sweater Zip Hoodie



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Independent Trading Co. Offers PRM860SZ Men’s French Terry Sweater Zip Hoodie*

Independent Trading Co. takes fleece to the next level with its men’s French terry sweater zip hoodie. The PRM860SZ is made of 6-ounce prelaundered 68% cotton/32% polyester blend. The face yarn is 40 singles, which ensures a smooth surface for screen printing, digital direct-to-garment printing, transfers, or embroidery.

This unique, lightweight knitted style has a fitted body with sewn eyelets, flat drawcord, #5 coil-kissing zipper, split-stitch double-needle sewing, and 2x1 rib knit at the cuffs, waistband, and pocket openings. There is no twill neck tape or hood liner. 

Colors include black heather, navy heather, and gunmetal heather. Sizes range from extra small up to 2XL. Check it out at Mens French Terry Zip Hood (French Terry, Lightweight Fleece, Mens, Premium, Standard, Zip Hoods) | PRM860SZ | Independent Trading Company.

Printer’s Note: This style is not made of 100% cotton face yarn. Please do your own testing prior to screen-printing. This is not a discharge friendly fabric.

Independent Trading Company has been a leading supplier of custom and blank fleece since 1987. It offers basic and fashion styles for men, women, and youth. For more information, contact Independent Trading Co. at (877) 366-9911; (949) 366-9911; fax (949) 366-5488; email: [email protected]; Facebook: Independent Trading Co.; or visit the website at www.independenttradingco.com.


----------

